# tired engine on 4450



## rancherman (Feb 26, 2011)

looking to replace/rebuild the 466 in our 4450 mfwd with powershift trans.
This tractor was imported in from Germany about 12 years ago. I have done a little research, and it seems there were no 4450's built outside of the USA. This one apparently was built in Waterloo, shipped over there for duty, and came home. It has some differences, such as the warning stickers being in German, and the cab/turn signals are different than its U.S. counterpart. Probably a German off road law pertaining to how things are lit...
Anyway, I am at a crossroads, this thing has always had a bad head gasket leak, even after a couple of reworks. I am done throwing money at this engine.
I have found a couple of 'runner' salvage motors, one of them came out of an actual 4450. (kinda pricey too). More reasonable are several I have found in combine salvage yards. and reasonable hours too. mostly from 7720 titans, with the 466 turbo engine.
I realize the oil pan, possibly the water pump, flywheel, and maybe the injector pump (if there is a difference in power/governor curves) will have to be swapped over from old engine. Any other sensors will probably be swapped too, for compatibility at the plug in. The one thing might trip me up would be the engine speed sensor @ the timing cover. (tractor uses electric tach.) 

I have not (myself) split this tractor, and was wondering about the clutch: Is it contained within the transmission itself? Is it like my 4430, That is a simple sweet tractor to work on! I can see there is a gasket between the engine and clutch housing. Makes me wonder what is behind that! Theoretically, should I be able to swap out anything from the newer engine onto one of these older combine engines?
Oh, I probably might have to compare the front balancer too, with different flywheel combos out there it might need to stay with that flywheel.
Is there anything I am missing?

Thanks ahead of time!!
Bob


----------



## rancherman (Feb 26, 2011)

ok, after quite a little time with the JD tech in town, and some time on the internet... I have come up with these potential problems:
The 466's in combines will have the belt driven water pump. And the manifold style water outlet. The 466 in my 4450 has a gear driven water pump and 'foward' style water outlet. (bolted to front face of head). This means the head on the combine motor might not have the bolt holes needed to attach the air cleaner mounts,
I might be able to swap the front cover from the 4450, along with the water pump, to the older 466. and block off the water outlets. Then add the front mounted water outlet to the head, after removing the block off plate. I would need to do this in order to keep the magnetic pickup for the tach drive. (electric tach in cab).
John deere parts.com shows both the manifold style and the front mounted water outletl......with the gear driven pump. Apparently there was a change up, mid production. I might be ok with the right brackets here.


----------



## clive (Mar 1, 2012)

Head gasket always bowing is the cause of a moving liner. A common fault. All the liners must be shined to cure the fault


----------

